# raw diet for LGD puppies?



## use2bwilson (Jul 3, 2014)

Are there folks out there feeding their LGD puppies a raw diet?

Is that too much protein for a growing LGD and will it cause them to grow too quickly?


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

It is my understanding a "raw" diet is a "natural" diet for dogs. Many LGDs who stay out with their guards often find their own food; and it will be raw. 

I have fed my LGD a variety of foods (kibble, canned, raw) to find out what she does best on and what she enjoys most. What I learned from my Karakachan is that she likes "berries" off the berry bushes. She likes "raw" foods and prefers the "red" meat over poultry. She does well on a raw diet; however, that can get a bit expensive around my place. (My place is small & the goat herd and fowl flock small as well.) While I was giving Valentina "raw" foods, she would not eat the dry kibble. When I stopped feeding the raw, she decided to eat the kibble...This is TOTW kibble and is not at all cheap, yet much cheaper than feeding raw since I cannot raise enough animals at home to provide all she needed.

I can tell you, if I had enough assets to feed strictly raw to my dogs, I would do so! Otherwise, they get a quality dry kibble with an "occasional" raw treat.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

My border collie has been on raw since he was 11 weeks old. How much he ate varied a little bit. A growing puppy will eat more than an adult dog the same size. A properly raw fed puppy will grow more slowly than he might on kibble, but he will reach his correct size.


----------



## use2bwilson (Jul 3, 2014)

We currently feed our herding dogs and 2 adult LGD's a mix of raw and kibble. However, I have read a lot about not allowing puppy LGD's to grow to fast and to have too much protein. Some groups recommend a large breed puppy food for young LGD.
I really like the raw diet but was concerned this would be too much protein (and too few carbs) for a puppy LGD ...


----------

